

Planet Labs Set to Launch Largest Satellite Fleet in History - btr41n
http://www.planet.com/assets/themes/planet/press-releases/2014-03-17-pr.pdf

======
anigbrowl
This is good, but I wonder what the plan B is Russian launch windows suddenly
become unavailable.

~~~
btr41n
Yeah, well, I'm sure NASA is already wondering the same thing with the ISS,
seeing how Russia is currently the only method they have of bringing people to
and from the station. At this point though, at least the science community has
been able to keep peace.

~~~
anigbrowl
SpaceX & cohorts look like a good bet right now.

